# Pele's vomiting



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Late this afternoon, Pele' started throwing up. He's thrown up about 5 times. I had noticed him eating a little grass earlier, but I didn't think much about it. We have him on a leash at all times outside, so he hasn't gotten into any plants he's not supposed to. The only thing other than the grass, I noticed him rolling on a yucky worm and a dead beetle but he didn't eat them. I did give him about three Zuke's Salmon treats today. It was his first time having those, he gobbled them up. I called the vet and they didn't seem too concerned. They felt the treats probably upset his tummy, and the grass made him throw up. But I can't help but to be worried. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dawn, My main concern would be if it continues. Is he drinking water? You want to be sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

The vet said to with-hold water and food for 1 hour. So I have about 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Listen to your vet, he/she knows best!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

aww sorry Pele isn't feeling so good. My dog doesn't love Zukes either. Mine are hard, are they supposed to be hard? Maybe they're hard to digest? Hopefully he will puke up the offender and feel better after.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

He hasn't thrown up since about 6p. And I fed him around 7:45. So far so good. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Poor Pele. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope he feels better soon! Now that the hour thing has passed, I would make sure that he gets plenty of water in him just to be safe. You don't want him to become dehydrated.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

posh loves zukes, but the little chicken kind and they are soft. hope pele is feeling better now.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of your thoughts. Pele' seems to be doing well today. He's been drinking a lot of water. So I'm going to hold off on giving him the Zuke's Salmon Treats and stick to the peanut butter ones.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to read he's better today. Please give him some belly rubs from me


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm glad I saw this thread today when he's ok. Give him a hug from us.


----------

